# ciğer sarma mı ciğer sarması mı?



## ateaofimdomar

Merhabalar 

Birkaç gün önce bir arkadaşlarımla türk yemek tarifelerinden söz ettik ve bir sorumuz çıktı: Yunanistan'da, genellikle, başlığındaki yemek "ciğer sarma" söylenir, ama bence doğrusu "ciğer sarması". 

Kimimiz hakklı?

P.S. Gramer veya başka yalnış yaptıysam, önceden özür diliyorum  - Teşekkürler


----------



## valo__fan

Bence siz haklısınız;ben "ciğer sarması" olarak biliyorum.


----------



## atiman

ciğer sarma olacak maalesef 
türk dil kurumunun sitesinden bakabilirsiniz...
ben url veremiyorum. çünkü henüz 30 girim yok.


----------



## ateaofimdomar

Çok teşekkür ederim, mesajima cevap veren olmayacağından korktum 

Ama, ana dili Türkçe olan biri hangisini der?


----------



## valo__fan

Neden kimse cevap vermeyecekmiş mesajınıza? Türk Dil Kurumu Sözlüğünde bende baktım "ciğer sarma" olarak geçiyor.Umarım yardım edebilmişizdir.Ben URL de verebilirim bknz.http://www.tdk.gov.tr/TR/SozBul.aspx?F6E10F8892433CFFAAF6AA849816B2EF05A79F75456518CA ciğer sarma yazmanız yeterli


----------



## avok

ateaofimdomar said:


> Merhabalar
> 
> Birkaç gün önce bir arkadaşlarımla Türk yemek tarifelerinden söz ettik ve bir sorumuz çıktı: Yunanistan'da, genellikle, başlıktaki yemek "ciğer sarma" olarak söylenir, ama bence doğrusu "ciğer sarması".
> 
> Kim hakklı? or Hangimiz haklı?
> 
> P.S. Gramer hatası veya başka bir yanlış yaptıysam, önceden özür diliyorum  - Teşekkürler


 
I thought you would have wanted to be corrected. You have the best Turkish in the forum though among non natives. You even made a mistake only native speakers do (yalnış isntead of yanlış) 

Others already answered the question but what I want to add is that I dont know why, but in Turkish, the food names are an exception to the rule of "isim tamlaması". Normally it should be "ciğer sarma*sı*" since it is an "isim tamlaması" but people say "ciğer sarma". It is the same for "tavuk döner". In fact it should be "tavuk döner*i*" as it is an "isim tamlaması" but again you'll see "tavuk döner" instead of "tavuk döneri". The names "tavuk" and "ciğer" are used as adjectives. I dont know why.


----------



## ateaofimdomar

avok said:


> I thought you would have wanted to be corrected.


 
Teşekkürler 

İstedim, bunun için, sizlerden yaranlanabilirim diye düşünerek, Türkçe'de yazmaya devam edeceğim  

Şimdi soruma: burada sormadan önce, Google'de aradım ve birçok sayfada "ciğer sarması"nı da buldum. Siz en çok hangisini dersiniz?


----------



## avok

ateaofimdomar said:


> Teşekkürler
> 
> İstedim, bunun için, Sizlerden yararlanabilirim diye düşünerek, Türkçe'de yazmaya devam edeceğim
> 
> Şimdi soruma gelelim: burada sormadan önce, Google'de aradım ve birçok sayfada "ciğer sarması"nı da buldum. Siz en çok hangisini dersiniz? kullanırsınız ?


 
I know you answered my question but "İstedim, bunun için" just does not look good here.

Anyway, Ben, ciğer sarmasının ne olduğunu bilmiyorum! Bir tür yemek olduğunu anladım ama hiç tatmadım. O yüzden benim için "ciğer sarma" da "ciğer sarması" da doğru. Ama daha önce de belirttiğim gibi, yiyecek isimlerinde, genelde, isim tamlaması kullanılmıyor. Mesela "lahana sarma" deniliyor ama aslında "lahana sarması" dilbilgisi açısından daha doğru.


----------



## ateaofimdomar

Avok, thank you very much for the corrections & for your answer. 

I think this question falls under a series of grammatical issues the use of which is different in everyday circumstances.

Gerçekten mi tatmadınız? Çok lezzetli  Adı Türk olan ama yalnız Yunanistan'da pişirilen bir yemek olabilir, sanmıyorum ama, çünkü tarifesi çok Türk sitesinde var.

Yine de teşekkür ederim.


----------



## avok

Sadece Yunanistan'da pişirildiğini sanmıyorum çünkü Türk mutfağı çok zengin ve binlerce çeşit yemek var. Ciğer sarması da onlardan biri olmalı ama ben henüz yemedim 

Bu arada "yemek tarifi" tarife değil! ve Google'd*a*


----------



## m.gunay88

Duyduğum kadarıyla, halk arasında ''ciğer sarma'' olarak kullanılıyor ama ''ciğer sarması'' da deseniz kesinlikle normal karşılanır.


----------



## ateaofimdomar

avok said:


> Bu arada "yemek tarifi" tarife değil!



Öyle mi? Ne garip! Bunu da Google'da buldum  
Bundan sonra daha sorum çıktı, neden Google'de değil Google'da olur?
Biraz geri kaldığımı sanıyorum zaten  Neyse, herkese cevaplarınız için çok teşekkür ederim!!


----------



## m.gunay88

Normalde Türkçe'de kelimeler yazıldığı gibi okunur ve eğer Google Türkçe kelime olsaydı Google'de olurdu. Ama Türkçe olmadığı için, ''de'' mi ''da'' mı olacağına kelimenin İngilizcedeki okunuşuna bakarak karar verilir. Aslında İngilizce olan Google kelimesinin okunuşu ''guugıl'' dır. Dolayısıyla ondan sonra gelecek ek ''da'' olur.


----------

